#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-29
<philballew> bilal, around?
<philballew> probably not, ill tweet you
<philballew> ubuntu should ditch irc and just use twitter
<Darael> Ew.  No.  Please.
<Darael> Moving to XMPP I could get behind, maybe.  But /Twitter/ as a replacement?  *shudder*
<bilal> philballew: one sec
<bilal> philballew: yup, now.
#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-30
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello all. Youth meeting at UDS now. Join #Ubuntu-uds-b4-m6
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-02
<zleap> ah
<UnderControl> Hiya zleap
<zleap> hi
<zleap> managed to get back in here,   had freenode connect here but it was spelt wrong,  wondered why it seemed quiet
<zleap> lol
<UnderControl> :P
<mh0> hi
<mh0> :p
<UnderControl> Hiya mh0
<mh0> long time
<mh0> :P
<mh0> hiya anyway
<UnderControl> :P
<UnderControl> How's it going?
<mh0> Great, have a rather successful Minecraft server group
<mh0> :)
<mh0> We peaked 7 users today \o/
<UnderControl> :)
<mh0> UnderControl: want an invite? :P
<UnderControl> mh0 Na, I don't have a working computer at the moment :P
<mh0> :o?
<mh0> sucks man
<Darael> ...People!
<Darael> People /saying/ things!
<Darael> Hello!
<mh0> You just got blanked
<mh0> until moments ago!
<mh0> :3
<Darael> Kind of used to that.
<Darael> Especially in low-activity channels.
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-03
<Mkaysi> Hi
 * Mkaysi is only 9 hours late
<Tm_T> (:
